
Offer HN: OSS UI Design Help - fairpx
We design UI at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.fairpixels.pro and occasionally look for open source projects to help out for free. Who is working on OSS that could benefit from UI help.<p>We can only help out 1 each month (so we are picky) but please post your project below (and hopefully your contact details are in your bio somewhere)
======
wheresvic3
Hi,

This is a really cool offer and I would love to avail of it. Here's my
project: [https://ewolo.fitness](https://ewolo.fitness)

The github and contact links can be found in the footer, cheers!

